# Blast Off...



## 2B1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Almost ready for a long overdue blast. Been planning this one for a while now waiting to get medically cleared after my spinal fusion. Just waiting for some odds and ends and some things to get worked out with a sponsor, but Monday, all things being equal, will begin one hell of a ride! Be on the lookout for my log and join the fun bros and brosettes!!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ev1l (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, that looks like fun!  Are you going to do a log?  What does the cycle look like?


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm doing a log on a few boards including this one. I'm doing a 16 week blast then cruising on TRT Sust. for 4 weeks. I'll have all the details on my first post regarding stats, photos, (_which will look like crap being honest_), and cycle info. Here's a preliminary view of the cycle:

*[FONT=&quot]Cycle Info:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]TestC: 1000mg  Weeks 1-16
TrenE: 500mg Weeks 1-16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]MastE: 400mg Weeks 1-16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Dbol: 50mg/day Weeks 1-4[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]M1T: 15mg/day Weeks 1-2/5-6/14-16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Cheque Drops: 250mcg/500mcg (occasional use throughout cycle before workouts)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]HCG: 250mg/2x week Weeks 1-16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Arimidex: .25mg/eod Weeks 1-16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Pramipexole on hand in case prolactin sides come up: .5mg/eod[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Purus Labs Organ Shield: 4 caps/ed Weeks 1-16[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]IGF-1 Lr3: 100mcg/ed Weeks 1-8[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]CJC 1295-no dac/GHRP-2: 100mcg/3xed weeks 1-16








[/FONT]*


----------



## need2lift (Apr 13, 2014)

damn...that's a lot of gearz...
good luck


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 13, 2014)

I know the orals are heavy but I'm spreading the M1T out and not using them throughout the first four weeks. I'm thing of getting some tudca anyway for the whole cycle. Anyone has any critiques, feel free to chime in.


----------



## need2lift (Apr 13, 2014)

definitely agree on the Tudca!  keep your liver from imploding w/ those orals.


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol right. I have some on the way. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 13, 2014)

+1 Tudca.  My liver no likey oral...  You getting bloodwork along the way??  Should be a fun log to follow though.  Definitely plenty of gears


----------



## Rayjay1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh and do you have a blood glucose monitor?  Some who research IGF-Lr3 prefer to keep one handy.  keep carbs on hand in case you go hypo too.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2014)

good luck having any sort of appetite with all those orals... also, why no insulin?


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Bloodwork yes. Glucose monitor no. I eat all day every 2 hours at least though. I'm hoping B12 shots and the GHRP-2 will keep my appetite in check. We'll see. Might have to do some tweaking. Do you think EQ would help with appetite Standard Donkey?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 14, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Bloodwork yes. Glucose monitor no. I eat all day every 2 hours at least though. I'm hoping B12 shots and the GHRP-2 will keep my appetite in check. We'll see. Might have to do some tweaking. Do you think EQ would help with appetite Standard Donkey?



eq doesn't have that effect in everyone.. but im sure that you'll be fine between the ghrp-2 and the b12 shots. make sure you drink plenty of water as well


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Right on. Thanks bro. I drink 2.5 gallons a day on top of a gallon of whole milk. I'll up it if I need to. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 14, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Right on. Thanks bro. I drink 2.5 gallons a day on top of a gallon of whole milk. I'll up it if I need to.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk



Damn that's a lot of liquids, I'd be pissing every 10 minutes lol!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I sweat A LOT most of teh day at work and in the gym. It's genetic. BTW, Donkey, I have no source for domestic insulin. If I did, I would certainly utilize it after workouts. Maybe next time...


----------



## ev1l (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeeezus a gallon of whole milk also??


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yessir. It goes in my two protein shakes and my NutriBullet veggie shake in the AM. Plus I drink it with meals. I loves me some milk!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 15, 2014)

2B1 said:


> Bloodwork yes. Glucose monitor no. I eat all day every 2 hours at least though. I'm hoping B12 shots and the GHRP-2 will keep my appetite in check. We'll see. Might have to do some tweaking. Do you think EQ would help with appetite Standard Donkey?



EQ hunger pains don't work for everyone, and if they do....it's only for a couple of weeks.  You can consider a pep like GHRP-6....but I found an appetite enhancer that works for ME rather well a few years back.  They improved their formula and some say it works even better now.

The compound is called "Black Hole" and is made by Controlled Labs.  Here is a link....

http://www.controlledlabs.com/product_info.php?products_id=66



My grandmother has cancer and she has a real problem getting an appetite.  I asked her doctor if it would be OK for her to give this sup a try, and he said it's worth a shot.  Believe it or not, it did help with her appetite and she has an easier time eating.  Leaves you with a bit of a cotton mouth and it CAN make you a bit drowsy, but I never had that problem.  I sometimes use it when I'm trying to shove 7K+ calories a day on a heavy bulk.  Grass also helps.   Good luck.






/V


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 15, 2014)

2B1 said:


> I sweat A LOT most of teh day at work and in the gym. It's genetic. BTW, Donkey, I have no source for domestic insulin. If I did, I would certainly utilize it after workouts. Maybe next time...



assuming you live in the US, you could get Novolin R from walmart... but I digress. periactin (cyproheptadine) is great for appetite


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 16, 2014)

drugs are bad


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> assuming you live in the US, you could get Novolin R from walmart... but I digress. periactin (cyproheptadine) is great for appetite



I do live in the US. I thought Novolin was prescription though...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 17, 2014)

Have a fun run and keep us posted.


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 17, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> EQ hunger pains don't work for everyone, and if they do....it's only for a couple of weeks.  You can consider a pep like GHRP-6....but I found an appetite enhancer that works for ME rather well a few years back.  They improved their formula and some say it works even better now.
> 
> The compound is called "Black Hole" and is made by Controlled Labs.  Here is a link....
> 
> ...


Hey, 
I hope you don't mind me posting this. Two friends have cancer, both in their thirties. One just went to hospice today. The other, she had a lump removed from her breast. She is trying these herbs:

Turmeric caps (New Chapter seems to have the best quality)
Cayenne pepper caps 
Reishi Mushroom (the best: http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/host-defense-g5-extract-2-fluid-oz.html)
http://www.fungi.com/product-detail/product/host-defense-mycommunity-extract-2-fluid-oz.html


Suma extract: http://cancercaredenver.com/your-he...lt&ebscoType=static&widgetTitle=Breast+Cancer

http://www.herb-pharm.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=182

Many studies say cancer cannot advance in alkaline blood. Using Aloe Vera Juice and chlorophyll juice would help there:
http://www.lilyofthedesert.com/
http://www.pipingrock.com/chlorophy...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=COvZ44rehr0CFRAV7AodtgsAGA


Other studies say that Vitamin A deficiency is a main cause of cancer.
Cod liver oil.
Carrot juice/beet juice.
Vitamin supplements.


The one in hospice went on a juice diet (raw fruit and veges) and soon as he went off it the cancer came back with some madness. I've had enough of this shit. I hope Grandmother gains great health.
Peace


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> EQ hunger pains don't work for everyone, and if they do....it's only for a couple of weeks.  You can consider a pep like GHRP-6....but I found an appetite enhancer that works for ME rather well a few years back.  They improved their formula and some say it works even better now.
> 
> The compound is called "Black Hole" and is made by Controlled Labs.  Here is a link....
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link brother...

I wish your Grandmother all the best in the world my friend!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> Have a fun run and keep us posted.



Thanks and I will brother. Just waiting for a few things to come in before I begin!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2014)

2B1 said:


> I do live in the US. I thought Novolin was prescription though...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk




I'll be a motherfucker... I never knew NovoR was non-prescription! Guess who's going to their friendly local Walmart tomorrow morning...? This freak right here! Thanks SD!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> drugs are bad



So are cawk pics...


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 17, 2014)

What's the cheapest glucose meter/strips, anyone...? I'm not running slin without one. The strips I'm seeing are damn expensive though...


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Got some NovolinR and a meter but I'm going to wait until the end of my 16 week cycle when my gains begin to slow. No point in using it until I can no longer gain from the AAS I'm using. I have some Humalog on order from Canada as well. The NovolinR was only $20.00 from wallyworld. It should come in handy once it's needed. Just got the last pack in that I was waiting for so Monday, I finally can begin my cycle and log. WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes for my Grandmother fellas, I really appreciate it.






/V


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 22, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my Grandmother fellas, I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely my friend. I have added you and yours to my morning meditation. I keep a list in a small notebook of those who need to receive positive energy. I'm not trying to preach, just my way of getting out of myself and trying to be of service to others... _Namaste_...


----------



## heady muscle (Apr 23, 2014)

VictorZ06 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes for my Grandmother fellas, I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anytime. That is why we are a community.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jebus. Where can I follow a log of this monster?


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Starting tonight brother. Been working OT this week but have off now till Sunday. After gym tonight, I'll post everything up. Not sure where to put it though. AAS log section or journal section... Thoughts anyone?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> Jebus. Where can I follow a log of this monster?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 24, 2014)

Not trolling at all brother. I am interested to see what this kind of cycle can do. Btw I meant the cycle was a monster, but I assume you are as well. Either way good luck and I will be checking for a log.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks nice!!!

GOOD LUCK MAN!


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks bros. I will post up in an hour or so. I started Monday. Stats, diet screenshot for the day, cycle info, and w/o for today will be posted. I am starting from the bottom this time due to my surgery, so I am confident the before and after results will be dramatic. Here we go...

And sorry Diesel, I meant no offense. Just messing around...


----------

